# Looking for Clinton Anderson stuff...



## heartprints62 (Feb 27, 2010)

I am wanting the Clinton Anderson Fundamentals set, but I don't have $600 to buy it from the site. The only one I can find on ebay is $400. Anyone out there have this set sitting somewhere getting dusty?? Let me know if there is another place you know of to look for used copies. 

Also, does anyone have any suggestions of BOOKS aimed at improving riding ability. I'm a strong rider, but I am always feeling like I could be communicating with my horse better! Any suggestions will be deeply appreciated! 

THANKS!!


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I have the "Problem solving on the ground and under saddle". It's a mess. I bought it used off a reputable website, but it breaks up constantly. It's barely watchable, but you might be able to get a little out of it. It's yours if you pay the shipping.


----------



## bethsone (Feb 22, 2010)

again i know i must sound like a broken record but have you checked out John O'leary find him on U tube
horse problems Australia' he's very good


----------



## Sugarkane (Mar 14, 2010)

check out amazon.com
usualy can find anything there


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Just don't buy used! I got burned on that one big time.


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

^ agreed !
To the OP I have a set of VHS tapes of Clinton Andersons Trail Riding series. I know VHS ..lol
I got them several years ago off of ebay. They work fine but I do not believe they are originals although the seller claimed they were. If I can find them, as they are packed away since I moved last summer ....I could probably send them to you just for the price of shipping.....does anyone have VHS players anymore?..lol


----------



## Janasse (Nov 22, 2008)

You might try Giddyupflix.com
It's like netflix but only has horse training dvd's. We've been getting Clinton Anderson dvd's off there for a couple months and love it. You can watch and give it back!


----------



## TheCowgirlRanda (Mar 31, 2010)

wow that is cool ^^^^^


----------



## Sugarkane (Mar 14, 2010)

Thats great, gotta look into that website, 
BTW I still have VHS,,:lol:


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

^ oh good, at least I am not the only one


----------



## heartprints62 (Feb 27, 2010)

Thank you so much for the site! I had never heard of that site. I am interested in the VHS tapes. I actually still have my VCR! =) Let me know how you want to do shipping. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Sugarkane (Mar 14, 2010)

I still have a few rocords,hahaha, rememeber those, they look like huge cd's 
well if ya wanna pass them around, keep me in mind, i will pay for shipping also


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

Rotten carrot bandit!! 
Oh yes ...we have some old records too, but no record player anymore 

Heartprints: I have to find where I put the trail riding Vhs tapes, I think it is Solving problems on the trail series.
I moved about a year ago and still have things packed up and some in storage but I am hoping to have a yard sale the first week of June so I need to go through a bunch of boxes and things. If I can remember where I put them and find them I will let you know how much for shipping. If I remember correclty they play well, just not originals .......

Sugarkane:
If I find any more or Heartprints doesnt want them I will keep you in mind as well.

Maybe while I am searching ...I will be able to locate another box of horse related items that I am looking for ( I have been searching for a lunge line that I packed away too that my daughter wanted)


----------

